# I am looking for a solid rubber mouthpiece bit



## Annabellarose (Sep 4, 2014)

I am looking for a solid rubber (without metal in the core) mouthpiece bit in Miniature Horse sizes. I have tried all of the places that I can think of that I know carry Miniature Horse size tack; Star Lake, Ozark, Mini Express, Double TT, National Bridle, Schneiders, Chick's, etc. Does anyone have any suggestions? The only Miniature Horse size rubber bits that have been able to find have had a solid metal core; so they've only really been covered in rubber.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Sep 4, 2014)

Solid rubber bits are downright dangerous. They can break a lot easier and wear out quick.

A bit covered in rubber is far safer and feels the se to the horse.

A bit is only as harsh as he hands that use it. I've seen tongues split in gigantic eggbutts and colts with mouths like butter broken in a twisted wire. My green baby welsh x freaks out and hates thick bits - will only go well in a thin broken half cheek snaffle - not the thick hollow mouth rubber loose ring eggbutt. His mouth is soft because my hands are not because the bit is mild.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 22, 2014)

Barry Hook would disagree. He uses solid rubber mouthed bits, which he states he often has 'especially made' for his use, for many of the horses he drives, small to large, singles to multiples, under 'out in the real world' conditions, in the UK. He is very highly regarded among serious drivers here. You can look on Youtube for a number of interesting and informative videos from him. A metal bit that is covered in rubber is simply not the 'same' as a truly yielding and flexible, QUALITY, rubber mouthpiece bit. It is true that you should try to use a bit that a horse provably 'likes' and accepts, and different horses will like/accepts different bits...and also that if your hands are harsh,you might well'do damage' to a mouth with nearly any bit...and what thinking person would use a twisted wire on a colt,I'd have to ask....ALL single joint broken mouthpiece bits will have some degree of 'nutcracker' action, and while many horses do accept them, many also do not.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree with Margo re: bitting. I love watching Barry and Mel's videos. All gear should get the once over before harnessing up, I doubt a solid rubber bit would fail unexpectantly


----------

